# fake steroids?



## shredded (Feb 11, 2005)

ok i've got a question for somebody who knows problably mudge, i have 2 vials of british dragons test. cyp. that i'm about to go onto! i kno that there is a 90% chance that they are fake, but i'm going to give them a whirl anyway!! if they are real i will be VERY surprised.{WAY TO PLAIN LOOKING}........ but anyway how can i find out what they really are other then going to a lab? one of my buddys told me that you get a glass of water and drop 1 drop out of the pin into the top of the glass of water and if it sinks its a heavy moleculer structure{real} but if it floats it's BASICALLY like cooking oil of some sort{canola oil or vegtable oil} god knows what. but anywho my main question is what if i take it and it's not real how will my body respond to that and does it ever leave my body? how does the body sacrete it. and won't all that whatever it is, fuck me up and will it stay in my glutes or leave over time? 







????????


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 11, 2005)

you'll know  if its real when u take it.  I never heard of that procedure you mentioned.


----------



## shredded (Feb 11, 2005)

*Just A Guy*



			
				Just a guy said:
			
		

> you'll know if its real when u take it. I never heard of that procedure you mentioned.


               be more specific man,what do you mean i'll kno, and i dont want to kno anything exept the fact that will it fuck me up, and will it leave my body if it's not real? yeah theres ALOT of stuff you don't kno just like theres ALOT  of stuff i don't kno, but anyway that procedure has always proved positive for me! try it. just one drop out of your pin........ LATER


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 11, 2005)

Go to their website and compare your bottle to the ones on there. I don't see how putting a drop in water will tell you for sure because test is not the only compound heavier than water. Liquid mercury is heavier than water, and I sure hope you wouldn't shoot that into your glute.


----------



## shredded (Feb 11, 2005)

*Reply*



			
				gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Go to their website and compare your bottle to the ones on there. I don't see how putting a drop in water will tell you for sure because test is not the only compound heavier than water. Liquid mercury is heavier than water, and I sure hope you wouldn't shoot that into your glute.


         IT LOOKS IDENTICAL! BUT I'M GOING TO GO AHEAD AND DO IT HOPEFULLY MUDGE WILL READ THIS CAUSE EVREYONRE ELSE SEEMS TO BE RETARDED!!     WILL IT FUCK ME UP? WILL IT SACRETE OUT OF MY BODY OVER TIME???????? WILL IT STAY IN MY GLUTES FOR EVER????? DUHHHHHH, WHICH WAY DID HE GO GEORGE?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 11, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> be more specific man,what do you mean i'll kno, and i dont want to kno anything exept the fact that will it fuck me up, and will it leave my body if it's not real? yeah theres ALOT of stuff you don't kno just like theres ALOT of stuff i don't kno, but anyway that procedure has always proved positive for me! try it. just one drop out of your pin........ LATER


If it has always proved positive for you, why are you now questioning it?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 11, 2005)

It's going to kill you.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 11, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> IT LOOKS IDENTICAL! BUT I'M GOING TO GO AHEAD AND DO IT HOPEFULLY MUDGE WILL READ THIS CAUSE EVREYONRE ELSE SEEMS TO BE RETARDED!! WILL IT FUCK ME UP? WILL IT SACRETE OUT OF MY BODY OVER TIME???????? WILL IT STAY IN MY GLUTES FOR EVER????? DUHHHHHH, WHICH WAY DID HE GO GEORGE?


 Mudge is very informative and helpful, but he can't tell you how your body will react to anabolics. Thats something you learn on your own. If you are this scared why the hell do you still want to do them? If you ask me, your the retarted one for still shooting the stuff after being scared as shit and saying your 90% sure it's bunk gear.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 11, 2005)

Uhm... I'm assuming British Dragon is faked a lot?


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but I'd bet that real gear would float on water too.  The oil it is dissolved in is less dense than water, I'm not so sure that by dissolving 250mg/ml of test would weigh it down that much, you could figure it out, I'm too tired right now to fruck with it.  If it was me I'd just new stuff from a more reliable source.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 11, 2005)

Heck lets get real here. If you were to make 50ml's of test prop you would be using about (depending on the brewer) 36-41 ml's of oil. Helll  that oil has to float. Go get you a glass of water and put some of you cooking oil in it. It won't mix with water gents, it's gonna float.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 12, 2005)

Lots of different oils used with different densities, I have no idea what BD uses. A small amount of oil will tend to float on water regardless, throw in a whole lot of high density oil and over time it will sink displacing the water volume to the surface.

It either works or it doesn't, there is no way to test it reliably otherwise. If the product looks legit and you trust your supplier its most likely legit.

I have no reason to buy BD oils or orals, so my knowlege would be little different than anyone elses. You can't test it, without getting it tested by a lab.


----------



## kbasco (Aug 26, 2006)

has anyone ever heard of vizion pharmaceutical or dna pharmaceutical


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2006)

Not myself, but new labs come and go about every 15 minutes.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 26, 2006)

There is no way to ascertain whether or not the vials are as advertised.. I would *never* recommend using gear of questionable content or quality. 

You could identify the contents by in a relatively idiot proof way - in a lab, even without sophisticated equipment (thin film chromatography). The instruments make it easier, but if you know the compound, TFC is the fast way to do it.

Do not ask about sources here.

Regardless of the compounds dissolved in the carrier oil, the oil will float, as TOM points out.

Now, if there is product dissolved, when you add a small portion (larger than a drop, else you won't see the crystals) is added to cool water, the carrier oil will disperse over the surface as a thin film.  The cosolvent alcohol will evaporate, and the product will be seen as a suspensate in the oil, appearing as flocculant bits, or crystals if the compound purity is high.

This is the "test" you refer to; it is qualitative, and quite a rough estimate method.  I would view the results with a proverbial large grain of salt - since you have no fricking clue if the compound that appears as the flocculant is indeed the promised steroid analog.

Caveat emptor.  Don't use if you don't trust the validity of your source.

Disclaimer:  I do not use, I do not advocate use.  As a technical oracle, I provide information on request on compound pharmacology and metabolism, toxicity and side effects including affected receptor chemistry and molecular biology; recent biomedical citations on medical study of compounds of interest (including information on HRT), and answer questions relating to detection, synthesis, preparation, solvent effects and steroid analog QSARs.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 27, 2006)

shredded said:


> ok i've got a question for somebody who knows problably mudge, i have 2 vials of british dragons test. cyp. that i'm about to go onto! i kno that there is a 90% chance that they are fake, but i'm going to give them a whirl anyway!! if they are real i will be VERY surprised.{WAY TO PLAIN LOOKING}........ but anyway how can i find out what they really are other then going to a lab? one of my buddys told me that you get a glass of water and drop 1 drop out of the pin into the top of the glass of water and if it sinks its a heavy moleculer structure{real} but if it floats it's BASICALLY like cooking oil of some sort{canola oil or vegtable oil} god knows what. but anywho my main question is what if i take it and it's not real how will my body respond to that and does it ever leave my body? how does the body sacrete it. and won't all that whatever it is, fuck me up and will it stay in my glutes or leave over time?



do you know anyone else who has used the same stuff from the same source?? if not, stay the hell away from the shit if you doubt it so much.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 27, 2006)

kbasco said:


> has anyone ever heard of vizion pharmaceutical or dna pharmaceutical


DNA pharmaceutical has a decent rep.


----------



## JiveTurkey (Aug 28, 2006)

shredded said:


> one of my buddys told me that you get a glass of water and drop 1 drop out of the pin into the top of the glass of water and if it sinks its a heavy moleculer structure{real} but if it floats it's BASICALLY like cooking oil of some sort{canola oil or vegtable oil} god knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome!! this is like the test my old man showed me to test for the purity of heroin.


----------



## dubox (Nov 28, 2011)

*serbian pharmaceutical Has anyone heard of these? deca and masterone 10ml vial*

serbian pharmaceutical Has anyone heard of these? deca and masterone 10ml vial´s
hi guy´s sorry for the english im from FKN ICELAND there has been so many fakes in iceland shittt...


anyways. i tried to google it and i cant find fkn ****.

has any one seen this or heard of this company 


i will let u know how it works on me.

please help me guy´s


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 28, 2011)

Got any pictures?


----------



## Honniyor (Nov 28, 2011)

shredded said:


> IT LOOKS IDENTICAL! BUT I'M GOING TO GO AHEAD AND DO IT HOPEFULLY MUDGE WILL READ THIS CAUSE EVREYONRE ELSE SEEMS TO BE RETARDED!!     WILL IT FUCK ME UP? WILL IT SACRETE OUT OF MY BODY OVER TIME???????? WILL IT STAY IN MY GLUTES FOR EVER????? DUHHHHHH, WHICH WAY DID HE GO GEORGE?



Hi...
hope to know more about the thread... What is this all about


----------



## vannesb (Nov 28, 2011)

shredded said:


> IT LOOKS IDENTICAL! BUT I'M GOING TO GO AHEAD AND DO IT HOPEFULLY MUDGE WILL READ THIS CAUSE EVREYONRE ELSE SEEMS TO BE RETARDED!! WILL IT FUCK ME UP? WILL IT SACRETE OUT OF MY BODY OVER TIME???????? WILL IT STAY IN MY GLUTES FOR EVER????? DUHHHHHH, WHICH WAY DID HE GO GEORGE?


 
Dude, first off clearly you are concerned with your source so that was your first mistake.  If you want someone here to tell you dont worry it will be ok, not sure you will get that.  The only way I know is if you went to a lab and had it tested, and cannot tell you the legal ramifactions on that.  ALL MY GEAR i get from a reliable source.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 28, 2011)

Could always crash it and see if it crystalizes...  It won't tell you if it's sterile, or if it's dosed correctly.. hell, it won't even tell you that it's test cyp.  But it will show if there is hormone in the oil or not.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Guys this is an OLD ass post.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Guys this is an OLD ass post.



You spoiled the fun


----------



## dubox (Nov 29, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Got any pictures?









here are the pic. have u heard of it???


----------



## Honniyor (Nov 30, 2011)

Honniyor said:


> Hi...
> hope to know more about the thread... What is this all about


dining in santa cruz


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2011)

nice plug....douche


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^^^


----------



## Brjw2008 (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone every hear of elite Laboratories?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Brjw2008 said:


> Anyone every hear of elite Laboratories?


 is google down?


----------



## Brjw2008 (Dec 2, 2011)

lol.......I havent been able to find out if they are legit.....Thinking about ordering from them but im hesitant.....


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd stick a pin in it and bake it in the oven if you're not 100% sure of your source. At least then if it's fake you will know it's sterile, if it's just oil though it will absorb into your body over time just like gear. I highly doubt the water technique will work, I'd imagine all gear will float because it's dissolved in oil. Someone would have to chime in on the exact time/temp to bake it but that's what they do with homebrew (in addition to filtering it, which I doubt you'll spend the time/money to do). Other than that you just have to trust your source if the vials look like the ones on the website.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 2, 2011)

put some in a frying pan, heat to simmer, then throw in 2 eggs. protien sythesis.


----------



## muscledude (Dec 12, 2011)

*Hey*

Hey everyone, new to this board. What up? Wondering if anyone has heard of the thesourcecheck.com, and if they've had any luck with them? I have a few questions ( source checks) but not sure I can post them here, so, anyone want to respond, you can pm me to say what's up.  - muscledude


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 12, 2011)

Dear muscledude, you can see here plenty good sponsors on this great and biggest forum.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 12, 2011)

dubox said:


> here are the pic. have u heard of it???


 Looks russian to me


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 12, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Could always crash it and see if it crystalizes...  It won't tell you if it's sterile, or if it's dosed correctly.. hell, it won't even tell you that it's test cyp.  But it will show if there is hormone in the oil or not.


How do you make it crash?
or
 How would find a discreet lab to test it


----------



## Grozny (Dec 12, 2011)

shredded said:


> ok i've got a question for somebody who knows problably mudge, i have 2 vials of british dragons test. cyp. that i'm about to go onto! i kno that there is a 90% chance that they are fake, but i'm going to give them a whirl anyway!! if they are real i will be VERY surprised.{WAY TO PLAIN LOOKING}........ but anyway how can i find out what they really are other then going to a lab? one of my buddys told me that you get a glass of water and drop 1 drop out of the pin into the top of the glass of water and if it sinks its a heavy moleculer structure{real} but if it floats it's BASICALLY like cooking oil of some sort{canola oil or vegtable oil} god knows what. but anywho my main question is what if i take it and it's not real how will my body respond to that and does it ever leave my body? how does the body sacrete it. and won't all that whatever it is, fuck me up and will it stay in my glutes or leave over time?
> ????????




Most of the fakers use a kitchen vegetable oil. Those kitchen oils is not neutralized so injections will hurt much more. *Anyone can tell by smell a kitchen oil and a fruity smell oil. *

Normally a real UG and HG producers use UPS oil, thats hard to buy without license in some countries. This UPS oil is neutralized and sterilized: neutralized means that doesnt contains the free fatty acids and many other elements that are not suitable for IM INJECTION.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> How do you make it crash?
> or
> How would find a discreet lab to test it



Freeze it to make it crash.


----------

